

Embracing Serendipity (Why Getting Lucky Isn’t About Luck!) - wetzler
http://blog.keen.io/post/27428356652/embracing-serendipity-why-getting-lucky-isnt-about
how serendipity plays into building a business
======
wetzler
I have a great example of serendipity. I was visiting a former coworker in San
Diego and she setup a lunch with another one of our buddies from work. We
hadn't seen each other in years and of course I was excited to tell them about
our new startup. A week later I got an email from the guy, asking for a
product deck. He does technology resale to the Fortune 500 and wants me to
pitch to all the north america sales leads. :-o

